# Plywood bowl



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

This bowl is made out of an engineered wood beam. It is 10â€ across and 4 Â½â€ tall. I do not recommend trying this. It is VERY hard on your tools and VERY hard to turn.It will not sand down for a nice finish. I put some oil on it and called it done. I donâ€™t think I will try doing this again.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool effect, reminds me of a basket weave


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing. That it pretty dense wood with lots of glue but it really came out nice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Who cares! I am trying that anyway, then let you tell me "I told you so."

That looks cool


----------

